# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Вопросы по графическим редакторам >  Простейшие графические редакторы ACDSee, FasStone и др.

## magistr

в данной теме обсуждаются вопросы связанные с работой в простейших редакторах, задавайте вопросы, отвечайте на них. Помогаем советом друг-другу.

----------


## Александринка

Если не жалко, поделитесь программками! ))

----------


## magistr

FastStone - бесплатный всеядный просмотровик, есть простейшие инструменты редкатирвоания

Gimp - бесплатный графический редактор, менее мощный чем Photoshop, зато абсолютно бесплатно.

----------

кэт радистка (25.11.2021)

----------


## Ritulya993

> FastStone - бесплатный всеядный просмотровик, есть простейшие инструменты редкатирвоания
> 
> Gimp - бесплатный графический редактор, менее мощный чем Photoshop, зато абсолютно бесплатно.


Уважаемый магистр, отрываю ссылочки, а там все НЕ ПО РУССКИ!!! Помогите, пожалуйста, безграмотным. Куда податься исключительно русскоязычным? Благодарю за внимание и понимание.

----------


## jekki

Подскажите, есть программка для создания графиков для инфографики(сорри за тавтологию)?

----------


## magistr

> Подскажите, есть программка для создания графиков для инфографики(сорри за тавтологию)?


Exel делает графики по таблице
OpenOffice - бесплатный офис, там есть аналог Exel - Calk - если правильно помню, в нем тоже вроде есть возможность строить инфографику.
если рисовать - то проще в векторных редакторах Adobe illustrator, CorelDRAW, или бесплатный InScape 
но в редакторах надо рисовать руками, хоть там и множество фигур, нужно смотреть уроки как рисовать в данном редакторе, автоматом ничего не получится.

----------


## magistr

> Уважаемый магистр, отрываю ссылочки, а там все НЕ ПО РУССКИ!!! Помогите, пожалуйста, безграмотным. Куда податься исключительно русскоязычным? Благодарю за внимание и понимание.


скачивайте программу на кнопке Download? при установке ставите выбор языка - русский, и никаких проблем.

----------


## Miraslava

Здравствуйте, подскажите в какой программе можно создать плакат с текстом на весь монитор.

----------

